# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 15ο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο 28.11.2009

## Polyneikos

Στις 14 Νοεμβρίου του 2009 ανακοινωθηκε το 15ο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο της IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ...
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες δεν έχω προς το παρον,όταν θα υπαρχουν νεα θα σας τα ανακοινώσουμε !!

edit : Η αφίσσα του αγωνα :

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε Κωστα για την ενημερωση. Και εγω τωρα το μαθαινω. Οποιος εχει καποιες πληροφοριες καλο ειναι να μας το αναφερει.

----------


## NASSER

Πριν λιγο ενημερωθηκα πως ο αγωνας θα γινει στη Κατερινη απο τον αθλητικο συλλογο Ολυμπιον Ζευς. 
Απο την αλλη δεν υπαρχουν δηλωσεις συμμετοχης αθλητων μεχρι στιγμης. Ολοι μαλλον θελλουν να τα δωσουν στο πανελληνιο τον Μαη του 2010 που θα γινει μαζι με το Grand Prix με τα χρηματικα επαθλα.

----------


## mantus3

ενδιαφεροντα νεα....

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια τελευταια ενημερωση που είχα είναι οτι ο αγωνας γίνεται Αθήνα τελικα και πως υπαρχει ένας αριθμος αθλητων που εχουν εκδηλωσει ενδιαφερον να συμμετασχουν...Ότι μαθαινουμε θα σας ενημερωνουμε για τον αγωνα της Ifbb-Εοσδ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν πραγματι γίνει στην Αθηνα εγω θα είμαι παρων σίγουρα !!

----------


## jemstone

Και εγώ παρόν θα είμαι … απλά να ενημερωθούμε για το που θα είναι και την ώρα

----------


## ioannis1

κριμα να μη γινεται εδω κατερινη να σας γυρνουσα λιγο εξω.... :01. Unsure:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Μαρία

Δεν το χανουμε με τίποτα!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

ε οχι και να χασω 2ο αγωνα!!!! εκει και εγω!!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## alextg

Μπορω να πω οτι δεν θα με χαλαγε να περασω μια βολτα  :01. Razz: 
Αλλωστε παντα μου ειναι ευχαριστο να βλεπω την τρελοπαρεα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## crow

> κριμα να μη γινεται εδω κατερινη να σας γυρνουσα λιγο εξω....


Περιμενε μεχρι τον Μαιο....παντα γινονται αγωνες στην Κατερινη πριν το Πανελληνιο.

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν γίνουν κατερίνη σίγουρα θα είμαστε εκεί να δώ και φίλους απο τα παλια που είμασταν στην ifbb :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kανενα νεο από το Πανελληνιο Κύπελλο παιδια;;
Μαθαμε που θα γίνει;;

----------


## crow

Οι αγωνες θα γινουν σε ενα σταδιο κοντα στο πεδιο του αρεως.Ποιο σταδιο ειναι δεν ξερω,δεν μου ειπαν.Μολις μαθω θα σας ενημερωσω

----------


## NASSER

Ναντια στο πεδιον του Αρεως ειναι οι εγκαταστασεις του ΠΓΣ(Πανελλήνιου Γυμναστικού Συλλογου) μηπως γινει σε καμια  αιθουσα εκει?

----------


## crow

Κ εγω αυτο σκεφτηκα αλλα επειδη δεν μου ειπαν συγκεκριμενα δεν το εγραψα.
Οποτε περιμενουμε...

----------


## ioannis1

ναντια πως παει η προετοιμασια;

----------


## Panoz

Μαλλον αυριο θα ξερω κ εγω που θα γινει, θα σας ενημερωσω.

----------


## crow

> ναντια πως παει η προετοιμασια;



Μεχρι τωρα πιο καλα απο οτι φανταζομουνα.Θα δειξει ομως γιατι θα κανω διαφορετικο αδειασμα -γεμισμα κ δεν ξερω πως θα μου βγει.Ειχα μια εμπνευση πανω σε αυτο το θεμα που δεν ξερω κανεναν να το εχει κανει.Θελω να το δοκιμασω ομως για να μην πειραματιζομαι στους αγωνες του εξωτερικου τον Μαιο!
  Τα αλλα τα ξερεις ....ΠΕΙΝΑΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ  χαχαχαχαχα
Το μοναδικο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι εβγαλα μια χοροραφια που πραγματικα δεν ξερω αν προλαβω να την βγαλω οπως θελω ως το αλλο σαββατο

----------


## ioannis1

ωραια καλη δυναμη και υπομονη...

----------


## Panoz

Σημερα κιολας ακουσα, *29 Νοεμβριου* οτι θα γινουν οι αγωνες.

Για περισσοτερα θα κανω ποστ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν γινουν 29 δημιουργείται πρόβλημα Πανο,είναι οι αγωνες της Wabba την ίδια μερα...

----------


## NASSER

Παιδια μολις ενημερωθηκα και εγω πως ο αγωνας ειναι στις 29 Νοεμβριου! Θα προσπαθησουμε να καλύψουμε ολους τους αγωνες!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδια μολις ενημερωθηκα και εγω πως ο αγωνας ειναι στις 29 Νοεμβριου! Θα προσπαθησουμε να καλύψουμε ολους τους αγωνες!


Τελευταια επισημη ανακοινωση!
Ο αγωνας Πανελληνιο κυπελλο IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ θα γινει στις 2*8 Νοεμβριου και μερα Σαββατo στο κλειστο γηπεδο Γαλατσιου!* Ωρα εναρξης 7.00μμ 

*               Guest Poser του αγωνα ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ!!!*

Πιθανον να εχει τηλεοπτικη καλυψη απο την ΝΕΤ!

Τελος, *δυνατα ονοματα του χωρου* ακουγεται (και ειναι ...) πως ειναι σε διαδικασια να βγαλουν δελτιο αθλητη στους συλλογους της ομοσπονδιας της ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ. Καποιοι απο αυτους απολαμβάνουν καθημερινα την παρεα του φορουμ... Υποσχεθηκα να μην πω ακομα ονοματα, αν θελουν θα το πουν μονοι τους.
Αξιζει να ειμαστε ολοι εκει και να απολαυσουμε τον αγωνα!

----------


## Muscleboss

Νάσσερ ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση  :03. Thumb up: 

Δυνατο διήμερο 28-29 Νοεμβρίου δηλαδή απο άποψη αγώνων.. 

ΜΒ

----------


## crow

Κ εμενα μολις μου τηλεφωνησαν κ μου'παν πως οι αγωνες θα γινουν 28/11 στις 17:00.
Γρρρρρρρρ αντε τωρα να μεινω σε αυτη τη κατασταση αλλες 2 εβδομαδες πριν το αδεισμα.
Ουφ τελειως εκτος προγραμματισμου κλαψ κλαψ :01. Sad:  :01. Crying:  :01. Crying: 
Παλι καλα που τουλαχιστον οι αγωνες τις WABBA ειναι την αλλη μερα,επικοδομητικο ΣΚ :01. Wink:

----------


## a.minidis

> Τελευταια επισημη ανακοινωση!
> Ο αγωνας Πανελληνιο κυπελλο IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ θα γινει στις 2*8 Νοεμβριου και μερα Σαββατo στο κλειστο γηπεδο Γαλατσιου!* Ωρα εναρξης 7.00μμ 
> 
> *               Guest Poser του αγωνα ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ!!!*
> 
> Πιθανον να εχει τηλεοπτικη καλυψη απο την ΝΕΤ!
> 
> Τελος, *δυνατα ονοματα του χωρου* ακουγεται (και ειναι ...) πως ειναι σε διαδικασια να βγαλουν δελτιο αθλητη στους συλλογους της ομοσπονδιας της ΙFBB-ΕΟΣΔ. Καποιοι απο αυτους απολαμβάνουν καθημερινα την παρεα του φορουμ... Υποσχεθηκα να μην πω ακομα ονοματα, αν θελουν θα το πουν μονοι τους.
> Αξιζει να ειμαστε ολοι εκει και να απολαυσουμε τον αγωνα!


μμμμ...ενδιαφερον... :01. Wink:

----------


## anjelica

> Κ εμενα μολις μου τηλεφωνησαν κ μου'παν πως οι αγωνες θα γινουν 28/11 στις 17:00.
> Γρρρρρρρρ αντε τωρα να μεινω σε αυτη τη κατασταση αλλες 2 εβδομαδες πριν το αδεισμα.
> Ουφ τελειως εκτος προγραμματισμου κλαψ κλαψ
> Παλι καλα που τουλαχιστον οι αγωνες τις WABBA ειναι την αλλη μερα,επικοδομητικο ΣΚ


Γρρρρρρρρρ  :01. Smile:  ελα εισαι power!!!!! don't cry!!! I'm with you!!!!! :02. Love:

----------


## NASSER

Να διευκρυνησω πως η ωρα προσελευσης των αθλητων θα ειναι στις 5.00 μμ ενω ο αγωνας θα ξεκινησει 7.00μμ
Τοπος διεξαγωγης το κλειστο γηπεδο Γαλατσιου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπραβο παιδια,πηγε η καρδια μας στην θεση της,είναι κρίμα να γίνονται 5-6 αγωνες τον χρόνο και να θελουμε να τους παρακολουθησουμε  και να συμπέφτουν την ιδια ημερα !!Η ομαδα της Νεας Μακρης θα είναι εκει ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

ναντια μην αγχωνεσαι αυτο ειναι το χειροτερο.δεν ξερω τι λεει ο προπονητης σου εγω σε αυτη την πειπτωση το διατηρω με την αεροβια και αρκετη πρωτεινη.

----------


## crow

> ναντια μην αγχωνεσαι αυτο ειναι το χειροτερο.δεν ξερω τι λεει ο προπονητης σου εγω σε αυτη την πειπτωση το διατηρω με την αεροβια και αρκετη πρωτεινη.


ΜΑ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ Η ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΤΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΜΟΥ!!!!!
κ τα ειχα ολα μελετημενα για τις 14/11.
3 βδομαδες ειναι πολυς καιρος,αλλα πιστευω θα τη σωσω τη κατασταση.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα υπαρχουν μονο 2 λυσεις: ή θα βγω ακομη πιο καλη απο οτι θα εβγαινα τωρα ή θα βγω χαλια.....μεση λυση δεν υπαρχει.
 Ευχαριστω παντος!!!

----------


## Μαρία

Εμεις ευχόμαστε για το πρωτο(να βγεις πάρα πολύ καλή)γιατι το bodybuilding.gr θα είναι εκει να υποστηρίξει την προσπάθειά σου!!!
Θα έχεις το καλύτερο κοινό!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> μμμμ...ενδιαφερον...


Αδελφε σκεφτεσε οτι σκεφτομαι?  χαχαχαχα

Βρε πως αλλαζουν οι καιροι οταν καποιοι αδρανουν.........

Τασο MAKE YOUR CHOICE!

----------


## Polyneikos

Nαντια θα σου πανε όλα καλα,είσαι έμπειρη αθλητρια και με γνωσεις ,εμεις πάντως θα είμαστε εκει και θα σε χειροκροτησουμε.
Και αυτη την φορα στο λεμε απο τωρα,μετα θα παιξει φαγητο !! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## alextg

Ωραιο διημερο ... και φυσικα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να χασω το Μανωλη και στο guestposing του ... και φυσικα να φωναξουμε και για τη Ναντια που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα σκισει !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω πιστεύω και είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα βγείς καλύτερη , ο χρόνος αν το μάθεις σχετικα έγκαιρα λειτουργεί υπέρ , αλλα παίζει ρόλο και η ψυχολογία και πρέπει να το πιστεψεις απλα μεταφέρεις τον τελευταίο σχεδιασμο των τελευταίων 1-2 εβδομαδων στην νεα ημερομηνία βασικα η τελευταία εβδομάδα είναι καθοριστικη και ο επιπλέον χρόνος δίνει την δυνατότητα μείωσης ακόμη περισσότερο του ποσοστού λίπους η απλα πρόγραμμα διατήρησης .

το σίγουρο είναι πως όταν το σώμα με τόσες συμμετοχές εχει μάθει και το γνωρίζεις καλα το σωμα σου , δεν εχεις να φοβηθείς τίποτε και με καλή ψυχολογία μπορεί να πετύχεις και κάτι καλύτερο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## a.minidis

> Αδελφε σκεφτεσε οτι σκεφτομαι?  χαχαχαχα
> 
> Βρε πως αλλαζουν οι καιροι οταν καποιοι αδρανουν.........
> 
> Τασο MAKE YOUR CHOICE!


....xexexexexe.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

Εγώ παντός παιδιά θα είμαι εκεί … με φωτογραφική για να αποθανατίσω τη Νάντια που σίγουρα θα δώσει το  100 τις 100 και θα δούμε και πάλι  fitness routine άψογο όπως άλλωστε πάντα το κάνει.

----------


## crow

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!
Ε αν ειναι να εχω τετοιο κοινο τοτε σιγουρα θα προσπαθησω για το καλυτερο αποτελεσμα!

Οσο για το φαι μετα.....ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ¨ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ :01. Smile:

----------


## alextg

> Εγώ παντός παιδιά θα είμαι εκεί … με φωτογραφική για να αποθανατίσω τη Νάντια που σίγουρα θα δώσει το  100 τις 100 και θα δούμε και πάλι  fitness routine άψογο όπως άλλωστε πάντα το κάνει.


Και εγω θα ειμαι εκει για backup φωτογραφος της Τζουλιας  :01. Razz:

----------


## jemstone

Σωστός σε βρίσκω Άλεξ

----------


## crow

Σημερα που ειπαν πως οι  αθλητες θα παμε 15:00 κ οι αγωνες θα αρχησουν στις 17:00
Νασσερ δεν ξερω ποιος σου ειπε οτι θα αρχησουν στις 19:00 αλλα αν θες ξαναρωτα κ εσυ

----------


## NASSER

> Σημερα που ειπαν πως οι  αθλητες θα παμε 15:00 κ οι αγωνες θα αρχησουν στις 17:00
> Νασσερ δεν ξερω ποιος σου ειπε οτι θα αρχησουν στις 19:00 αλλα αν θες ξαναρωτα κ εσυ


ΝΑντια λεω να το αφισουμε μεχρι τις 27 Νοεμβριου πριν τον αγωνα να ειμαστε σιγουροι χαχαχαχαχαχ..

Εγω λεω να πουμε απο τωρα 15.00 οι αθλητες και στις 17.00 θα αρχισει ο αγωνας. Αν παμε ολοι πιο νωρίς μονο καλο θα μας κανει  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tελικα παιδια ξεκαθαρίστηκε αν ο αγωνας είναι στις 17:00 ή στις 19:00;
Για να κανονίσουμε και τα καθιερωμενα ραντεβου.
Επίσης εχει σημασία γιατί πρεπει να κανονίσουμε και τα γεύματα μας γιατί μετα τους αγωνες πάντα έχει  :08. Food:  :08. Food:

----------


## NASSER

O αγωνας ξεκιναει στις 17.00 και οι αθλητες θα ειναι εκει απο τις 15.00
Βγαλτε ολοι προγραμμα!!! Μην φατε πολυ γιατι μετα θα πεσει πολυ μασα  :02. Shock:

----------


## alextg

> Tελικα παιδια ξεκαθαρίστηκε αν ο αγωνας είναι στις 17:00 ή στις 19:00;
> Για να κανονίσουμε και τα καθιερωμενα ραντεβου.
> Επίσης εχει σημασία γιατί πρεπει να κανονίσουμε και τα γεύματα μας γιατί μετα τους αγωνες πάντα έχει





> Βγαλτε ολοι προγραμμα!!! Μην φατε πολυ γιατι μετα θα πεσει πολυ μασα


Μου κανετε πολυ ... πολυ μ'αρεσουν αυτες σας οι ιδεες ...

----------


## crow

Αλλοι κανουν διαιτα αλλοι ονειρευονται καρβελια.....

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αλλοι κανουν διαιτα αλλοι ονειρευονται καρβελια.....


Ναντια σόρρυ,είναι unfair αυτό που κανουμε !! :01. Mr. Green: 
Σε τι φαση βρίσκεσαι εσυ;Ολα καλα με την προετοιμασία;

----------


## crow

> Ναντια σόρρυ,είναι unfair αυτό που κανουμε !!
> Σε τι φαση βρίσκεσαι εσυ;Ολα καλα με την προετοιμασία;


Ολα καλα....οσο καλα μπορει να ειναι δηλαδη.(απο δευτερα να δουμε)
Ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη μεχρι τωρα απο την προετοιμασια μου(πηγε καλυτερα απο οτι περιμενα) κ ειμαι κ πολυ χαρουμενη διοτι εβγαλα τη χορογραφια μου τελικα ακριβως  οπως ηθελα. Δεν ειμουνα κ πολυ σιγουρη οτι θα εβγαινε,διοτι στο μυαλο μου ητανε οκ οταν τη φανταζομουνα αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα ητανε πολυ πιο δυσκολη. 
  Αχ αντε να παμε να φαμε.......εγω παντος ρε παιδια γουρουνοπουλα ονειρευομαι :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

υπομονη θα ειμαστε εκει να σε χειροκροτησουμε... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  Ναντια μετα απο τον αγωνα πρεπει εσυ να μας πεις που θελεις να παμε για φαγητο !!! τοσο καιρο στερηθηκες...ας παμε καπου που θα λεει η καρδια σου! :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

16 : 30 εξω από το κλειστό του Γαλατσίου θα δωθεί το ραντεβου του  :bodybuilding.gr:  ωστε να παρακολουθησουμε το 16ο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο της IFFF - ΕΟΣΔ και παραλληλα να γνωριστουμε καλυτερα με μελη που δεν τα εχουμε ξαναπει....Πιστοί στο αθλημα που αγαπαμε,θα κατεβει κόσμος από όλη την Ελλάδα,Καβαλα,Κατερινη,Πατρα,
Θεσσαλονίκη ,Κορινθο,Αθηνα κτλ για να χειροκροτησουμε τα μελη του φόρουμ που αγωνίζονται όπως η 
Ναντια (Crow) Κεραμιδακη αλλά και τους υπόλοιπους αθλητες !!
Επίσης στα events του αγωνα θα είναι το guest posing του IFBB PRO Μανωλη Καραμανλακη !!
Θα είμαστε όλοι εκει !!! :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

η κατερινη θα δωσει το παρον :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και η μονή εσφιγμένου θα δώσει το παρόν  :08. Toast:

----------


## Panoz

Θα ειμαι εκει και ετοιμος για ολα.  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eσυ θα παίξεις Πανο ή σαν θεατης;

----------


## Panoz

> Eσυ θα παίξεις Πανο ή σαν θεατης;


Θα πατησω τους προκοιλιακους μου κ θα παθετε πλακα!  :01. Mr. Green: 

Εγω ειμαι για Μαιο! Αυριο θα βαψω εναν φιλο μ στη φιτνεσσ και μετα θα καθησω να δω τον αγωνα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ok,θα τα πουμε αυριο !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## crow

> Eσυ θα παίξεις Πανο ή σαν θεατης;


Eγω παντος ξερω οτι θα ειναι θεατης.....
  Λοιπον για οσους ερθουν θελω να πω οτι το γηπεδο ειναι το  ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΓΗΠΕΔΟ ΓΚΡΑΒΑΣ το τονιζω διοτι εγω νομιζα οτι ειναι το κλειστο γηπεδο που γινανε το 2004 οι ολυμπιακη ρυθμικης.
   Αν δεν κανω λαθος η οδος ειναι Πασσωβ 10(ελα να μπαινουμε στο Google maps)
αλλα εγω θα συνιστουσα οταν φτασετε στη Γαλατσιου να ρωτησετε που ειναι τα σχολεια Γκραβας (διπλα ειναι κ το γηπεδο) για να φτασετε σιγουρα στο σωστο γηπεδο

----------


## crow

Μαλλον αργησα να απαντησω κ με προλαβε ο Πανος....κ τρωω κ υδατανθρακα σημερα,γιατι ειμαι τοσο αργη?χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Panoz

> Μαλλον αργησα να απαντησω κ με προλαβε ο Πανος....κ τρωω κ υδατανθρακα σημερα,γιατι ειμαι τοσο αργη?χαχαχαχαχα


 :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

guest posing του IFBB PRO Μανωλη Καραμανλακη  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Eπίσης Ναντα Κεραμιδακη και Τασος Μηνιδης δυο γνωστοι αθλητες και φιλοι του φορουμ θα αγωνιστουν!!!

Αξιζει να ειμαστε ολοι εκει να τους χειροκροτησουμε και για οσους δεν τους ξερουν, να τους γνωρισουν απο κοντα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ποσταρω και 2  χαρτες,να υπάρχει ενας προσανατολισμος

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα αγωνιστεί ο Μινιδης στην Ifbb;Aυτό είναι μια έκπληξη μπορω να πω,αλλα ας μην το αναλυσουμε εν΄όψει του αγωνα....
Τασο καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι αυριο και πονταρω πανω για Γενικό Νικητη !!!
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Θα αγωνιστεί ο Μινιδης στην Ifbb;Aυτό είναι μια έκπληξη μπορω να πω,αλλα ας μην το αναλυσουμε εν΄όψει του αγωνα....
> Τασο καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι αυριο και πονταρω πανω για Γενικό Νικητη !!!


Kωστα πολυ καλα πονταρεις!  :01. Smile: 
Ναι παιδια ο Τασος αγωνιζεται αυριο στο Κυπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ και φυσικα εχει μεγαλους στοχους για το μέλλον!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

GO GO Ναντια και Τασο!  :03. Thumb up: 

Ένα "πουλάκι" μου είπε οτι θα πέσουν σαγόνια με το ποζάρισμα της Νάντιας  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Θα πατησω τους προκοιλιακους μου κ θα παθετε πλακα! 
> 
> Εγω ειμαι για Μαιο! Αυριο θα βαψω εναν φιλο μ στη φιτνεσσ και μετα θα καθησω να δω τον αγωνα!



Πάνο σε θελω στη παρεα του φορουμ αυριο και καιρος ειναι να σε γνωρισουν απο κοντα γιατι δεν εισαι τυχαίος αθλητης!!!

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*O TASOS THA PEKSI ..........................................................? AN NAI TOTE*
*ALL THE BEST ADELFE*

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλη επιτυχία σε ναντια κεραμηδακη και τασο μινιδη  :08. Toast: 




> και η μονή εσφιγμένου θα δώσει το παρόν


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## -beba-

Kαλή επιτυχία στην Νάντια και τον Τάσο.

----------


## NASSER

Με επιτυχια διεξαχθηκε το 15ο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο με συμμετοχη αθλητων και φιλων του αθληματος! Παρον ηταν δυναμικα και η ομαδα και η παρεα του bodybuilding.gr η οποια φωτογραφηθηκε με τους αθλητες, περασε καλα και τιμησε τους πρωταθλητες της παρεας μας Ναντια Κεραμηδακη, Τασο Μηνιδη και τον επαγγελματια Ελληνα αθλητη Μανωλη Καραμανλακη. Και οι τρεις κερδισαν τις εντυπωσεις με την καταπληκτικη φορμα τους!!! Η Ναντια εκανε καταπληκτικη χωρογραφια, ο Τασος πηρε το γενικο και ο Μανωλης μας ποζαρε με αγωνιστικη φορμα!!!
Επειδη τα λογια μου θα ειναι φτωχα να περιγραψουν την ολη εικονα του αγωνα, οι φωτογραφιες μας θα τα πουν ολα...!!!!

----------


## NASSER

Μια γευση...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Panoz

Ηταν φοβερο το κυπελο εγω δεν περιμενα να ειχε τετοιες καλες συμμετοχες σε μερικες κατηγοριες..

Φοβερος ο Μινηδης κ ο Μανωλης κ η Ναντια π ξεχωρισαν.

Βεβαια για οσους ηρθαν απο μακρυα μας επεσε ο κ@λος απ την κουραση, μεχρι και να βρουμε και το σταδιο αλλα αξιζε!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

BRAVO TASO,
ANTE ELA NA FAME KAI KAMIA SAVOURA THN KYPIAKH.
 :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

παντα τετοια  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

αντε περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες εμεις που δεν μπορεσαμε να ακολουθησουμε τη μονή εσφιγμένου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

λιγες συμετοχες,αλλα ο μηνιδης η ναντια και ο καραμανλακης ηταν ολοσ ο αγωνας.αψογοι ,ο δε μανωλης ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ. :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το  :bodybuilding.gr:  ήταν παρών και στο 15ο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο της Ifbb-Εοσδ που πραγματοποιηθηκε το Σαββατο στις 29.11.09!!
Ο αριθμός των αθλητων όχι ιδιαιτερα μεγαλος αλλά 4-5 παρουσίες έκαναν αίσθηση...
*Τα μελη του φόρουμ μας που αγωνιστηκαν ,Ναντια Κεραμιδακη και Μινίδης Αναστάσιος ,σε παρα πολύ καλή κατασταση και με κέφι στην σκηνη ,τους χειροκρότησε ο κόσμος!!Αξιοι πρωταθλητες !!*
Ο Τασος εκτός από την κατηγορία τους "καθαρισε" και τον Γενικό Τίτλο !!
Μια άλλη σταθερη αξία της Ifbb είναι η Ελενη Κρητικοπούλου,μια πολύ καλη αθλήτρια διεθνων προδιαγραφων ...
*Φυσικα η ατραξιον της βραδιας δεν θα μπορουσε να είναι καποιος άλλος από τον IFBB PRO Μανωλη Καραμανλάκη που καταχειροκροτήθηκε από τον κόσμο στο Guest posing που έκανε !!*
*Αναμεινατε φωτογραφικό ρεπορταζ !!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μαχη για τον Γενικό Τίτλο με νικητη τον Τασο Μινίδη !!!*
























*Και η απονομη του Γενικου Νικητη από τον πρόεδρο της Ifbb-Εοσδ,κ. Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη*

**

**

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το μεγαλύτερο "σουξε" ως προς τις φωτογραφίσεις το είχε η Ναντια Κεραμιδάκη !!Πολύ κόσμος απέσπασε μια φωτογραφία μαζί της στο τέλος του αγωνα...Οπως παντα η Ναντια έκανε άψογο χορευτικό αλλά για αυτό δεν θα πω περισσότερα ,θα το δείτε σύντομα !!!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*O καταπληκτικός Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης,εντυπωσίασε τους πάντες με το ποζάρισμα και την φόρμα που διατηρει ακόμα και για ένα απλό guest !!!*

----------


## Panoz

Ο λαος ζητα βιντεο!  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Θα ξεκινησουμε τη παρουσιαση απο την κατηγορια εφηβων, που ειναι το μελλον του αθληματος. Ειχαμε δυο συμμετοχες!

----------


## NASSER

Επομενη κατηγορια, Body fitness γυναικων με δυο αξιολογες αθλητριες και νικητρια τη παγοσμια πρωταθλητρια Ελενη Κρητικοπουλου που συντομα θα συνεχισει το αγωνιστικο fitness σαν επαγγελματιας! Ευχομαστε το καλυτερο και στις δυο αθλητριες και τις ευχαριστουμε που εκπροσωπουν τη χωρα μας με μεγαλη επιτυχια στο εξωτερικο!

----------


## NASSER

Συνεχεια με δευτερο γυρο ποζαρισματος στη κατηγορια body fitness γυναικων

----------


## alextg

Polyneike μ'αρεσει που εγραψες οτι εγινε μαχη για το γενικο τιτλο  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 
Ο Τασος ηταν εκτος συναγωνισμου !

----------


## Newman

Φοτο για το body fitness υπαρχουν?
thx

----------


## Polyneikos

Εννοείς την κατηγορία Classic Bodybuilding;;Γιατί στην IFBB οι κατηγορίες είναι διαφορετικες...Παιδια θα μπουν φωτό από όλες τις κατηγορίες,λίγη υπομονη !! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

*Φωτο απο την κατηγορια Classic Bodybuilding εως 1,75*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορίες αθλητων :*

*Juniors :2*
*Body Fitness Γυναικων : 2*
*Fitness Γυναικων : 1*
*Classic BodyBuilding -1,75 : 4*
*Classic BodyBuilding +1,75 : 5*
*Bodybuilding : 4*

----------


## NASSER

*Συνεχεια απο την κατηγορια Classic Bodybuilding εως 1,75*

----------


## Polyneikos

Nα βαλω και εγω μερικες φωτο από την κατηγορία *Classic BodyBuilding -1,75 .* Διαγωνίστικαν 4 καλοί αθλητες αλλα ο πρωτος με το νο 93 ξεχώριζε εμφανως,περισσότερο προετοιμασμενος αλλά και με καλύτερο στήσιμο στην σκηνη.Συγχαρητηρια σε όαλ τα παιδια !!


























*Η τριάδα των νικητων* 






*Ο νικητης της κατηγορίας*

----------


## NASSER

*Bodybuilding classic ανω των 1,75*

----------


## Μαρία

Συνεχεια  Bodybuilding classic ανω των 1,75.

----------


## Muscleboss

Polyneikos, NASSER και Μαρία, ευχαριστούμε που μας βάλατε στο κλίμα του αγώνα, λες και είμασταν εκεί!

Ναντια, Μανώλης και Τασος κλέψαν σίγουρα την παράσταση. 

Μια ερώτηση, σχόλιο για τον καθένα...
Γνωρίζουμε τον επόμενο στόχο του Καραμανλάκη;

Σχετικά με τον Μηνίδη, θα κάνω μια ερώτηση που νομίζω οτι τη σκέφτονται πολλοί αλλα δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα και αν μπορεί ας μας την απαντήσει ο ίδιος ο Τασος.. Μιλάμε για οριστική μετάβαση του αθλητή στην IFBB? Φαντάζομαι ότι έτσι πλέον θα τον βλέπουμε μόνο σε αυτη την ομοσπονδία και οι στόχοι του θα είναι διεθνείς, καθώς δε νομίζω να έχει σημαντικό ανταγωνισμό στους ελληνικούς αγώνες. (απο οτι έχω δεί τουλάχιστον)

Σχετικά με Ναντια... ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ!!!!!!!!!  :03. Bowdown: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Πανο επετρεψε μου να απαντησω πως ο Μανωλης εχει στοχους για την επομενη χρονια. Προς το παρον προτρεχει η ξεκουραση!
Τόσο ο Τασος οσο και η Ναντια καλα κανουν και εχιουν επιλεξει την IFBB καθως εχουν ψηλους στοχους που μονο η IFBB μπορει να εκπληρωσει. 
Οσο για την ομοσπονδια της IFBB το 2010 θα παρει τα πανω της καθως ειναι η επισημη ομοσπονδια αναγνωρισμενη απο το υπουργειο πολητισμου! Με συνομιλια που ειχα με την γενικη γραμματεα της ομοσπονδιας κυριας Πενης Λεβεντελη μας εξηγησε τα οφελη που μπορει ν εχει ενας αθλητης αγωνιζομενος στην ΕΟΣΔ καθως αντιμετωπιζεται ως αναγνωρισμενος αθλητης! Δεν θα διαφερει απο τα ωφελη που μπορει να εχεις ενας αθλητης στιβου ή αρσηβαριστας ή κολυμβιτης... Περισσοτερα θα αναλυσουμε σε ξεχωριστο τοπικ.

----------


## Panoz

> Polyneikos, NASSER και Μαρία, ευχαριστούμε που μας βάλατε στο κλίμα του αγώνα, λες και είμασταν εκεί!
> 
> Ναντια, Μανώλης και Τασος κλέψαν σίγουρα την παράσταση. 
> 
> Μια ερώτηση, σχόλιο για τον καθένα...
> Γνωρίζουμε τον επόμενο στόχο του Καραμανλάκη;
> 
> Σχετικά με τον Μηνίδη, θα κάνω μια ερώτηση που νομίζω οτι τη σκέφτονται πολλοί αλλα δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα και αν μπορεί ας μας την απαντήσει ο ίδιος ο Τασος.. Μιλάμε για οριστική μετάβαση του αθλητή στην IFBB? Φαντάζομαι ότι έτσι πλέον θα τον βλέπουμε μόνο σε αυτη την ομοσπονδία και οι στόχοι του θα είναι διεθνείς, καθώς δε νομίζω να έχει σημαντικό ανταγωνισμό στους ελληνικούς αγώνες. (απο οτι έχω δεί τουλάχιστον)
> 
> ...


Ο Μανωλης εμενα μ ειπε σκεφτεται εναν αγωνα μεσα στο καλοκαιρι...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια μπράβο καλύψατε πολύ ωραία τον αγώνα και η μαρία σταθερη και ακούραστη .

συμφωνώ πως την παράσταση έκλεψαν ο τασος το διαβολάκι η νάντια που ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και η χορογραφία ήταν κατι που δεν συναντάμε σε ελληνικά πρωταθλήματα και η κρητικοπούλου στο αγωνιστικό μέρος και ο μανώλης στο γκέστ έδωσε μια γεύση απο επαγγελματικό επίπεδο , όπου ήταν σε φόρμα καταπληκτικη για γκέστ που πολλοί έτσι κατεβαίνουν σε επαγγελματικούς αγωνες και έδειξε την κλάση του :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπορεί να μην ήταν απο τις πολυπληθέστερες συμετοχές αλλα όλλοι οι αθλητές εδωσαν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους και ενα μεγαλο μπράβο στα παιδια που συμμετείχαν  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

συγχαρητήρια σε αθλητες και διοργανωτές, μπραβο στα παιδια για τις φωτογραφιες  :03. Clap:

----------


## a.minidis

> Polyneikos, NASSER και Μαρία, ευχαριστούμε που μας βάλατε στο κλίμα του αγώνα, λες και είμασταν εκεί!
> 
> Ναντια, Μανώλης και Τασος κλέψαν σίγουρα την παράσταση. 
> 
> Μια ερώτηση, σχόλιο για τον καθένα...
> Γνωρίζουμε τον επόμενο στόχο του Καραμανλάκη;
> 
> Σχετικά με τον Μηνίδη, θα κάνω μια ερώτηση που νομίζω οτι τη σκέφτονται πολλοί αλλα δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα και αν μπορεί ας μας την απαντήσει ο ίδιος ο Τασος.. Μιλάμε για οριστική μετάβαση του αθλητή στην IFBB? Φαντάζομαι ότι έτσι πλέον θα τον βλέπουμε μόνο σε αυτη την ομοσπονδία και οι στόχοι του θα είναι διεθνείς, καθώς δε νομίζω να έχει σημαντικό ανταγωνισμό στους ελληνικούς αγώνες. (απο οτι έχω δεί τουλάχιστον)
> 
> ...


καταρχειν να ευχαριστησω,ολο το φορουμ για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια τοσο με την παρουσια του στους αγωνες οσο και στο site!!οσο αφορα τηνμεταβασει,στην ifbb..ναι ειναι μονιμη καθως εγω και οι συνεργατες μου πιστευουμε οτι μονο ετσι μπορουμε,να υποστιριξουμε με πραξεις και οχι μονο με λογια,το αθλημα που αγαπαμε!!!!να ευχαριστισω ακομη ,την φιλη και συναθλητρια ναντια κεραμιδακη,για την υποστιρικση της  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: !!!!!και ακομη τον μεγαλο Νασερ,και μαρια :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: ,για την βοηυεια τουσ προσεχω θα υπαρχει και αρκετο υλικο απο φοτο!!!! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## kaiowas

Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους πήραν μέρος.
Τασο και Νάντια πάντα επιτυχίες :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Κατηγορια bodybuilding
Nικητης ο Τασος Μηνιδης που ηταν σε καταπληκτικη φορμα και για μενα ο αθλητης που κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις στο ερασιτεχνικο ελληνικο επιπεδο για την περιοδο Οκτωβρη-Νοεμβρη. Οπως μας ειπε και ο ιδιος επελεξε να ειναι στην IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ γιατι κοιταει μπροστα...
Προς τον παρον απολαυστε τον!!!

----------


## crow

> Κατηγορια bodybuilding
> Nικητης ο Τασος Μηνιδης που ηταν σε καταπληκτικη φορμα και για μενα ο αθλητης που κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις στο ερασιτεχνικο ελληνικο επιπεδο για την περιοδο Οκτωβρη-Νοεμβρη. Οπως μας ειπε και ο ιδιος επελεξε να ειναι στην IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ γιατι κοιταει μπροστα...
> Προς τον παρον απολαυστε τον!!!



Τα λογια ειναι περιττα για αυτον τον αθλητη!!!!!! :03. Bowdown: 
 Κ  επιτελους γυρισε εκει οπου ανηκει,στην  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ  :01. Smile:

----------


## crow

> παιδια μπράβο καλύψατε πολύ ωραία τον αγώνα και η μαρία σταθερη και ακούραστη .
> 
> συμφωνώ πως την παράσταση έκλεψαν ο τασος το διαβολάκι η νάντια που ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και η χορογραφία ήταν κατι που δεν συναντάμε σε ελληνικά πρωταθλήματα και η κρητικοπούλου στο αγωνιστικό μέρος και ο μανώλης στο γκέστ έδωσε μια γεύση απο επαγγελματικό επίπεδο , όπου ήταν σε φόρμα καταπληκτικη για γκέστ που πολλοί έτσι κατεβαίνουν σε επαγγελματικούς αγωνες και έδειξε την κλάση του


Εγω διαβολακι???? :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## anjelica

> Εγω διαβολακι????


εσυ εισαι κουκλακι :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εγω διαβολακι????


στούς αγώνες ήσουν αγγελούδι και μας μάγεψες , αλλα μετα τούς αγώνες έγινες διαβολάκι και πάλι μας μάγεψες , έτσι για τις ισοροπίες γιατι αγγελούδι συνέχεια δεν λέει , άλλωστε τα διαβολάκια είναι χαριτωμένα οι διάβολοι είναι αντιπαθητικοί :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Κατηγορια bodybuilding
> Nικητης ο Τασος Μηνιδης που ηταν σε καταπληκτικη φορμα και για μενα ο αθλητης που κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις στο ερασιτεχνικο ελληνικο επιπεδο για την περιοδο Οκτωβρη-Νοεμβρη. Οπως μας ειπε και ο ιδιος επελεξε να ειναι στην IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ γιατι κοιταει μπροστα...
> Προς τον παρον απολαυστε τον!!!


 



EXRONTE OI KALES EPOXES THS IFBB, KAI TO 2010 THA EINAI KALITERO.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καποιες Backstage φωτογραφίες με τους πρωταγωνιστες του αγωνα.....*

----------


## alextg

Πολυ ωραιες οι φοτος .... Ο Τασος πραγματικα ηταν απιστευτος και εντος αγωνων και εκτος.Απιστευτος χαρακτηρας και ριξαμε πολυ γελιο (αν και στο rockαδικο μας ελειπαν τα μαλλια να κανουμε headbanging) ... Η Ναντια , μιας και την ειχα διπλα μου στο after , μπορω να πω οτι δεν εφαγε καθολου και το κρασι δεν το εβαλε στα χειλια της  :01. Razz:  Ναντια εισαι θεα !
Για τον Μανωλη οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο ... Μοναδικος !
Συγχαρητηρια παιδια , παντα υγεια και διακρισεις εντος και εκτος της χωρας ! :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aφιερωμενο σε όλα τα μελη του φόρουμ,το Guest posing του Μανωλη Καραμανλάκη,απολαύστε το !!!!

[YOUTUBE="nwErrAXaspc"]nwErrAXaspc[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

Οτι και να πουμε για τον Μανωλη ειναι λιγο! ΜΑς εκανε την τιμη να κανει guest με αγωνιστικη φορμα!!! Κανενας Ελληνας αθλητης δεν το εχει κανει και τον ευχαριστουμε πολυ!
Επισης τα μελη του φορουμ που βρεθηκαν στον αγωνα, ειχαν την ευκαιρια να τον γνωρισουν απο κοντα, να συζητησουν μαζι του και να τους πει πολλα και σε οτι ειχαν απορια! Πραγματικος επαγγελματιας!

----------


## Panoz

> Aφιερωμενο σε όλα τα μελη του φόρουμ,το Guest posing του Μανωλη Καραμανλάκη,απολαύστε το !!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE="nwErrAXaspc"]nwErrAXaspc[/YOUTUBE]


Σε μια φαση λεει ο κ.Λεβεντελης ενω ποζαρε ο Μανωλης και σταματησαμε το χειροκροτημα, "χειροκροτηστε τον μη μας φυγει!!". ε, εκει μ πρηστηκαν οι παλαμες απ το χειροκροτημα.

χαχα..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Paco

Συγχαρητηρια στα μελη του φορουμ για την εμφανιση τους ..Ευχαριστουμε και για τις φωτο !!

----------


## Muscleboss

:03. Thumb up:  στο Καραμανλάκη.

Το τελευταίο του Guest στους αγώνες του Μαίου είχε σχολιαστεί επειδή ο Μανώλης δεν ήταν γραμμωμένος... νομίζω οτι αυτό είναι η απάντηση του. Επαγγελματικό guest.  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Μαρία

Φωτο απο Ναντια Κεραμιδάκη (οταν η Ναντια εχει κέφια)!!!!

----------


## a.minidis

> *Καποιες Backstage φωτογραφίες με τους πρωταγωνιστες του αγωνα.....*


 Για μια ακομη φορα θελω να ευχαριστησω,ολο το teamτου bodybuilding.gr  ,για την υποστιριξη του,και φυσικα τον χοριγο μου,PhD-HELLAS TEAM  για ολα και το μελλον που χαραζουμε!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Για μια ακομη φορα θελω να ευχαριστησω,ολο το teamτου bodybuilding.gr  ,για την υποστιριξη του,και φυσικα τον χορηγό μου,PhD-HELLAS TEAM  για ολα και το μελλον που χαραζουμε!!!!


Kαι εμεις σε ευχαριστουμε Τασο και σε θεωρουμε μελος του team bodybuilding.gr
Οσο για τον χορηγο σου, αξιζει πολλα συγχαρητηρια καθως ειναι παντα διπλα στους αθλητες του :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Εγώ εκείνο που σκέφτομαι βλέποντας το τασο σε αυτη τη κατάσταση και στις φωτος με όλα τα παιδιά, σκέφτομαι... ποιος το περίμενε οτι αυτος ο αθλητής θα είχε αυτη την εξέλιξη. Και δε το σκέφτομαι μόνο εγώ (άλλο που εγώ το γράφω) αλλά αρκετοί, γιατι θυμάμαι συζητήσεις και αναφορές στον Μηνίδη στις πρώτες του εμφανίσεις και αργότερα στις πρώτες νίκες που κάποιοι σχολίαζαν οτι αυτος ο αθλητής έχει μόνο εκείνο ή μόνο το άλλο... να λοιπόν τώρα ένας ολοκληρωμένος αθλητής που δε του λείπει τπτ και διεκδικεί μεγάλους στόχους. 

Ειλικρινά νομίζω οτι η περίπτωση του Τάσου Μηνίδη είναι μια απάντηση σε όσους βιάζονται να κρίνουν αθλητές απο τις πρώτες εμφανίσεις, και ένα παράδειγμα για όλους τους νέους αθλητές.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Oι αθλητες και ο ΧΟΡΗΓΟΣ!!!

----------


## jemstone

Λοιπόν αν και δεν μπόρεσα να τα καταφέρω στους αγώνες και η πιο πολύ ξέρετε το γιατί από της Φώτο και τα βίντεο θέλω να πω το εξής
Ναντια--- είσαι εκτός από απίστευτη αθλήτρια με μεγάλες προδιαγραφές και ένα χαρισματικό κορίτσι γεμάτο χιούμορ ενεργία, όποιος σε γνωρίσει αντιλαμβάνετε και μια ζεστασιά φιλίας . ήθελα πολύ να σε δω από κοντά στους αγώνες να προσθέσω και εγώ το χειροκρότημα μου ανάμεσα στους εκατοντάδες αλλά βλέπεις δεν μπόρεσα χάρηκα παντός που τα είπαμε έστω και μετά τον αγώνα και ας ήταν με το πιρούνι στο χέρι…
Τάσο--- τη να πω τώρα για σένα πολύ κάλος αθλητής  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: και νομίζω πως με το παρακάτω τα περιλαμβάνω όλα ΑΣΤΕΡΕΥΤΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΓΕΛΙΟΥ. Ευχαριστούμε για τη παρέα.
Μανώλη --- σαν αθλητή δεν χρειάζεται να πω και τίποτα το βλέπουμε και ξέρουμε.. φοβερός θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι είναι φιλικός και χάρηκα που τον γνώρισα από κοντά…
Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά πάντα τέτοια και πάντα με το χαμόγελο … :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## crow

> Λοιπόν αν και δεν μπόρεσα να τα καταφέρω στους αγώνες και η πιο πολύ ξέρετε το γιατί από της Φώτο και τα βίντεο θέλω να πω το εξής
> Ναντια--- είσαι εκτός από απίστευτη αθλήτρια με μεγάλες προδιαγραφές και ένα χαρισματικό κορίτσι γεμάτο χιούμορ ενεργία, όποιος σε γνωρίσει αντιλαμβάνετε και μια ζεστασιά φιλίας . ήθελα πολύ να σε δω από κοντά στους αγώνες να προσθέσω και εγώ το χειροκρότημα μου ανάμεσα στους εκατοντάδες αλλά βλέπεις δεν μπόρεσα χάρηκα παντός που τα είπαμε έστω και μετά τον αγώνα και ας ήταν με το πιρούνι στο χέρι…
> Τάσο--- τη να πω τώρα για σένα πολύ κάλος αθλητής και νομίζω πως με το παρακάτω τα περιλαμβάνω όλα ΑΣΤΕΡΕΥΤΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΓΕΛΙΟΥ. Ευχαριστούμε για τη παρέα.
> Μανώλη --- σαν αθλητή δεν χρειάζεται να πω και τίποτα το βλέπουμε και ξέρουμε.. φοβερός θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι είναι φιλικός και χάρηκα που τον γνώρισα από κοντά…
> Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά πάντα τέτοια και πάντα με το χαμόγελο …



   Αχ εμενα μου φτανει μονο κ που ηρθες μετα τους αγωνες κ Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!
Παντος λεω να ξαναεπαναλαβουμε αυτο με τη Θ.Κοινωνια γιατι εγω νομιζω οτι επρεπε να πιω λιγο ακομη... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Εγώ περιμένω το βίντεο με τη "μεταμόρφωση της μπαλαρίνας"... :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εγώ περιμένω το βίντεο με τη "μεταμόρφωση της μπαλαρίνας"...
> ΜΒ


Και εγω περιμενω να μου στείλει το βίντεο η Βανυ για να το ανεβασω !!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τασος Μηνίδης,απολαύστε τον !!!

[YOUTUBE="UKMfPcxMUMQ"]UKMfPcxMUMQ[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Bulky

Σε αυτον τον αγωνα δυστυχως δεν ήρθα αλλα αισθανομαι ότι με αυτες τις φωτό σαν να ήμουν εκει !!Ευχαριστουμε.Συγχαρητηρια επίσης στα μελη του φόρουμ Crow και Minidi,πολύ καλή παρουσία.Καραμανλακης βουνο !!!

----------


## vAnY

> Και εγω περιμενω να μου στείλει το βίντεο η Βανυ για να το ανεβασω !!


 
 :08. Turtle:  ε-ε-εφτασε και το βιντεο της Ναντιας!!! φρεσκοτατο...  :01. Wink: 

καλη απολαυση..!!

Και παλι μπραβο στη Ναντια! κορυφη !! :03. Bowdown:  :08. Toast: 
[YOUTUBE="bAmaKCYrlJQ"]bAmaKCYrlJQ[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## iwvi7

μπράβο παρα πολυ καλη! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Ναντια εχει μακραν το καλύτερο ατομικό που εχω δει από Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια,αθλητικη χορογραφία 100%,αναδυκνυει την ευλυγισία της και την φόρμα της !! Ναντια σουπερ για άλλη μια φορα !!
Βανυ ευχαριστούμε για την διάθεση του βίντεο! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## a.minidis

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kaiowas

Νάντια πολύ καλή η χορογραφία σου  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Aπο τις καλύτερες χορογραφίες! Μπράβο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## The Rock

Ωραίες φωτός boys ! Ο Μανώλης τελικά έχει επίσημα και χορηγό ? Αυτά είναι ! Μπράβο στην Νάντια και τον Τάσο Μηνίδη ! Πολύ ωραίες εμφανήσεις ! 

Υ.Γ. Ωραίο γονιδιακό "πακέτο"(καλούπι για σας  :01. Mr. Green: ) έχει ο Μηνίδης ! Μου άρεσει πολύ γτ έχει πολύ ποιοτική συμμετρία !

----------


## Panoz

> ε-ε-εφτασε και το βιντεο της Ναντιας!!! φρεσκοτατο... 
> 
> καλη απολαυση..!!
> 
> Και παλι μπραβο στη Ναντια! κορυφη !!
> [YOUTUBE="bAmaKCYrlJQ"]bAmaKCYrlJQ[/YOUTUBE]


Τελικα η χορογραφια ηταν καλυτερη απ αυτη του Μαιου!! εκανα λαθος.... :01. Embarassed: ... :01. Smile: 

καπου στην μεση το ειχα χασει γιατι δεν εβλεπα καλα, αλλα τωρα π το βλεπω ολοκληρο ειναι οντως καλυτερο... :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο στη νάντια πολύ ωραία χορογραφία και για να αιτιολογήσω αυτό που λέω , εχω να πω πως εκτός απο την σωματική κατάσταση αυτή η χορογραφία έχει να επιδείξει φυσική κατάσταση, ευλυγισία και ρυθμό και πάνω απ όλα αυτο της ταιριάζει απόλυτα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

> μπράβο στη νάντια πολύ ωραία χορογραφία και για να αιτιολογήσω αυτό που λέω , εχω να πω πως εκτός απο την σωματική κατάσταση αυτή η χορογραφία έχει να επιδείξει φυσική κατάσταση, ευλυγισία και ρυθμό και πάνω απ όλα αυτο της ταιριάζει απόλυτα


ναι Ηλια συμφωνω μαζι σου, ευλυγισια, ρυθμο και δυναμη! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

φανταστικο ποζαρισμα και σωμα... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Τα καταφερες παλι και μας αφησες ολους με το στομα ανοιχτο :02. Shock: .Πολλα πολλα μπραβο!!!

----------


## crow

:Σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ολους παρα πολυ!!!!!!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ναντια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Tα λόγια είναι περιττά οι φωτο μιλάνε απο μόνες τους................
Τάσος : ο ποιο γλυκός τρελός ανεπανάληπτος ββ!!! :02. Shock: 
Νάντια : το οτι ειναι πολύ καλή αθλήτρια είναι γνωστό απο χρόνια, την παρακολουθώ απο παλαιότερα που δεν εχανα αγώνα της IFBB ( η κολλητή μου φίλη Ολγα Κατσούρη κ ο Σπύρος Κατσούρης στην IFBB αρχισαν την αγωνιστική τους πορεία κ με την ιδια ομοσπονδία την τελείωσαν, ο Σπύρος οταν σταμάτησε να αγωνίζετε ηταν κριτής κ εκφωνητής της ifbb) η Νάντια είναι ενα πανέξυπνο πλάσμα, δραστήριο, κ παρα πολύ καλό κ αξιο παιδί!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a.minidis

> Tα λόγια είναι περιττά οι φωτο μιλάνε απο μόνες τους................
> Τάσος : ο ποιο γλυκός τρελός ανεπανάληπτος ββ!!!
> Νάντια : το οτι ειναι πολύ καλή αθλήτρια είναι γνωστό απο χρόνια, την παρακολουθώ απο παλαιότερα που δεν εχανα αγώνα της IFBB ( η κολλητή μου φίλη Ολγα Κατσούρη κ ο Σπύρος Κατσούρης στην IFBB αρχισαν την αγωνιστική τους πορεία κ με την ιδια ομοσπονδία την τελείωσαν, ο Σπύρος οταν σταμάτησε να αγωνίζετε ηταν κριτής κ εκφωνητής της ifbb) η Νάντια είναι ενα πανέξυπνο πλάσμα, δραστήριο, κ παρα πολύ καλό κ αξιο παιδί!!!


  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :01. Razz:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Τασος Μηνίδης,απολαύστε τον !!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE="UKMfPcxMUMQ"]UKMfPcxMUMQ[/YOUTUBE]


PAS MAL,PAS MAL MON AMI.

----------


## Muscleboss

> ε-ε-εφτασε και το βιντεο της Ναντιας!!! φρεσκοτατο... 
> 
> καλη απολαυση..!!
> 
> Και παλι μπραβο στη Ναντια! κορυφη !!
> [YOUTUBE="bAmaKCYrlJQ"]bAmaKCYrlJQ[/YOUTUBE]


 
πωπω.. επαθα πλάκα! τι κινήσεις έβγαλε η κοπέλα! ναντια έδωσες ρέστα!! respect! περιμένουμε κι άλλο το Μάιο, ας είσαι offseason δε θα το χάσω με τπτ αυτη τη φορά!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 





> *Η Ναντια εχει μακραν το καλύτερο ατομικό που εχω δει από Ελληνίδα αθλήτρια,αθλητικη χορογραφία 100%,αναδυκνυει την ευλυγισία της και την φόρμα της !!*


+10000!!!!!
vAnY Thx!!!!

ΜΒ

----------


## nikos.papalazarou

taso apla eisai apo tous korifeous elines athlites ston xoro  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

O ανθρωπος ποζαρει-χαμογελαει-χωρευει τους κυλιακους.Μονο ανεκδοτα που δεν λεει.
Να εισαι καλα Τασο να σε χαιρωμαστε.

----------


## crow

> Tα λόγια είναι περιττά οι φωτο μιλάνε απο μόνες τους................
> Τάσος : ο ποιο γλυκός τρελός ανεπανάληπτος ββ!!!
> Νάντια : το οτι ειναι πολύ καλή αθλήτρια είναι γνωστό απο χρόνια, την παρακολουθώ απο παλαιότερα που δεν εχανα αγώνα της IFBB ( η κολλητή μου φίλη Ολγα Κατσούρη κ ο Σπύρος Κατσούρης στην IFBB αρχισαν την αγωνιστική τους πορεία κ με την ιδια ομοσπονδία την τελείωσαν, ο Σπύρος οταν σταμάτησε να αγωνίζετε ηταν κριτής κ εκφωνητής της ifbb) η Νάντια είναι ενα πανέξυπνο πλάσμα, δραστήριο, κ παρα πολύ καλό κ αξιο παιδί!!!



ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------

